# cups Dependency, /usr/ports/print/cups-pstoraster fails.



## rtwingfield (Feb 5, 2016)

While trying to install cups, the dependency, print/cups-pstoraster failed with the following complaint:


```
In file included from ./src/sjbig2.h:26:
/usr/local/include/jbig2.h:39:10: fatal error: 'memento.h' file not found
#include "memento.h"
  ^
1 error generated.
src/int.mak:1307: recipe for target 'obj/zfjbig2.o' failed
gmake[2]: *** [obj/zfjbig2.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/print/cups-pstoraster/work/espgs-8.15.4'
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/cups-pstoraster
*** Error code 1
```

. . .so where is it.   It's apparently a header file . . .so what creates it?


----------



## kpa (Feb 6, 2016)

Try rebuilding graphics/jbig2dec and print/ghostscript9-base. I think though that this is a problem in the port, it probably should define JBIG_NO_MEMENTO somewhere to avoid that part of the header file jbig2.h being used.

Edit: It does build fine for me under ports-mgmt/synth. Maybe you have some leftover files under /usr/include that are tripping the build.


----------



## jjthomas (Feb 16, 2016)

Tried both your suggestions and got the same error, while installing /print/hplip-plugin.  I dug around and found simuliar reports of this error, including this thread.  I cleared-recursive my config and tried a third time with the same error.  My solution was to `pkg install cups-pstoraster` and returned to /print/hplip-plugin and the installation succeeded.  

I hope this  helps.

-JJ


----------

